# Bitte lächeln , sie sind auf Sendung...



## jupp11 (13 Juni 2003)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/wst-13.06.03-001/



			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Innenminister für mehr Überwachungs-Kameras auf Bahnhöfen
> Nach dem Fund einer Koffer-Bombe im Dresdner Hauptbahnhof hat Bundesinnenminister
> Otto Schily eine Ausweitung der Videoüberwachung in Bahnhöfen angekündigt.
> ..
> ...


Immer nach dem Motto, es muß was gschg´n , oder operative Hektik ersetzt geistige Windstille.

Jupp

PS Was doch alles aus so einem ehemaligen Verteidiger der RAF so alles werden kann.....
nachzulesen unter:
http://www.dhm.de/lemo/html/biografien/SchilyOtto/


----------



## Raimund (13 Juni 2003)

@jupp11,

Du musst Dich gar nicht wundern: Ein ehemaliger Pflastersteinschmeisser gibt bei uns den Aussenminister.

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## Heiko (13 Juni 2003)

Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst Dich gar nicht wundern: Ein ehemaliger Pflastersteinschmeisser gibt bei uns den Aussenminister.


Man muß jedem Menschen auch das Potential zugestehen, seine Fehler einzusehen und sich zu ändern.
Zudem macht Joschka eine wesentlich bessere Figur als Aussenminister als ich ihm zu Beginn jemals zugetraut hätte. Zumindest meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Lumumba (14 Juni 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Raimund schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richtig! Dem kann ich nur zustimmen! 
Und wie heißt es immer so schön... 
*Und wer ohne Sünde ist, der werfe den ersten Stein!*
Stephan


----------

